

Aks HN: Looking for a niche which make intensive use of emails - siscia

Hi,<p>we are developing a product which will give users infinite email addresses.<p>The product at the moment is only an idea and a landing page and we are trying to figure out a particular niche that could be interested in our product.<p>The idea is to let people create a usable email address whenever they want, they will be able to block any email they create and don&#x27;t receive any more annoying email.<p>Do you know any particular niche that make intensive use of email and would benefit from the product ?<p>Of course, if anybody is interested please send me a PM and I will sign you up for the beta.
======
skaplun
People who want to abuse bonus systems

